# Sink Drain Leaking



## Vancouver (Dec 2, 2010)

I'm just finishing a complete remodel of the bathroom and I'm just hooking up the drain to the sink. 

I believe I've installed it correctly but I'm still getting a very small leak (after 30sec of running both facets, a small bulb or drop of water slowly appears where the bottom of the sink meets the washer). I'm afraid to tighten it much more because I feel it could crack the sink. 

I've had it out 3 times to inspect why its leaking. Progressively the leak has gotten better, although it was never more than a small drip, its down to a very slight as mentioned above. The last time I placed a small ring of putty around the washer to try to seal it up, also tightening it as much as I dared. I'm convinced the sink is somewhat warped. 

I'm at the point where I've tried to correctly do the job and its not working. During this job I've uncovered just about every surprise that the Joe before had skipped every corner. I hate doing anything the wrong way but I almost want to rip my hair out. Is it possible to use a heavy strength waterproof adhesive to seal it in. It barely qualifies as a leak, and there is no pressure on the leak itself.


----------



## handyguys (Dec 2, 2010)

Can I assume you used plumbers putty on the inside of the sink where the drain meets the sink? Perhaps you didn't use enough? That's my first thought.


----------



## Vancouver (Dec 4, 2010)

Figured it out. The drain assembly never came with the rubber washer that mounts between the plastic washer and the chrome nut that is between the bottom of the sink and the the drain.


----------



## RandyCena (Jan 22, 2011)

Leaks in bathroom sink drains come from any number of places in your drain. Sometimes, it is difficult to find the area where the leak started. If you've never done any plumbing before, repairing leaks in bathroom sink drains is probably one of the better places to start since normally you can see all the plumbing.


----------

